# Clinical/coding/billing flow once ICD 10 is here



## 1073358 (Sep 23, 2011)

We are in process of revamping our entire coding process. Can you share with me an ideas or plans you all have in place once ICD 10 comes? Obviously, it will take more time and effort to do this. We are on EMR and currently our providers pick their own LOS and Dx's and coding does random audits on them. When icd10 comes, I anticipate coders will be alot more involved with selecting dx.

What work flows are you all looking at? We are a huge entity with hundreds of providers.


----------

